# n+1



## palinurus (11 Apr 2015)

Now got as many trailers as I have bikes*

Bought a Bob Yak today from the LBS. Only done three miles with a very light load but so far so good. Will be doing a mini tour in a few weeks.

*3


----------



## palinurus (11 Apr 2015)

I do need to put a decent tyre on it and make a custom pennant for the flagpole.


----------

